# Berlin boat wreck



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

Last night started out as a good night with fishing with my buddy and his dad but turned very bad quickly. We were on our way back to the ramp, going under the 224 bridge when a lady said a guy was yelling for help out on the lake. We went to him and saw his mangled boat . He had been hit by a speed boat and thrown out of his boat. He told us his partner was still in the water. We quickly started serching and found him floating. My buddy was the first to jump in the water but we were unable to lift him into my boat. Other boats came and several also jumped in the water to help lift the man on to the swim deck of one of the boats. They started CPR and headed to Les marina. My buddys dad and I took the other victim and the wrecked boat into the marina ware we met the EMT. 

I am not sure of the outcome of the situation at this time. There seemed to be a little bit of confusion as to whos jurisdiction we were in but there were possibly 4 different agency's on sight and odnr was dispatched from Cleveland. 

I never would have thought I would be involved in a situation like that. I keep thinking about all the things that I could have done better to help. I am glad that we were there and able to assist. The bad part is that while we were fishing there were kids messing around on shore yelling for help and I had said if anyone else yells for help tonight we would just ignore it, and then we came across a actual emergency of a man in trouble yelling for help. I assume alcohol was probably some sort of contribution to the situation.

Last night made me aware of the reason why my friends and family worry about me when I go out. It also made me think that I should be more prepared to be able to rescue someone if the need arose. 

My prayers are with the familys of both victims. And thanks to the other people that came to help.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Great job by you and all the others who helped. Hopefully everyone involved is ok. Pretty sobering to hear about things like this.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah man, way to help another boater in need out. Hopefully both guys recover and the law catches up to whoever was driving that speedboat. I don't know how anyone can be in a serious accident, whether it be car or boat, and just leave the scene and be able to sleep at night...


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

mousejam515 said:


> Last night started out as a good night with fishing with my buddy and his dad but turned very bad quickly. We were on our way back to the ramp, going under the 224 bridge when a lady said a guy was yelling for help out on the lake. We went to him and saw his mangled boat . He had been hit by a speed boat and thrown out of his boat. He told us his partner was still in the water. We quickly started serching and found him floating. My buddy was the first to jump in the water but we were unable to lift him into my boat. Other boats came and several also jumped in the water to help lift the man on to the swim deck of one of the boats. They started CPR and headed to Les marina. My buddys dad and I took the other victim and the wrecked boat into the marina ware we met the EMT.
> 
> I am not sure of the outcome of the situation at this time. There seemed to be a little bit of confusion as to whos jurisdiction we were in but there were possibly 4 different agency's on sight and odnr was dispatched from Cleveland.
> 
> ...


http://www.wfmj.com/story/29021730/odnr-investigates-fatal-boating-accident


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

That is absolutely awful. There is a reason I am off the lake before noon. Lake lice are deadly. 

That stretch of water is the worst. 

I hope they catch the scumbag. Fleeing the scene leaving people to die. Sickening.


----------



## FlickerShad (Aug 6, 2014)

Great job helping out. So many times people look the other way. So sorry to the families!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

They just updated the article. Apparently there was some confusion as to whether the speed boater fled the scene or not. While that is not entirely clear, they are now suggesting that a family member of the speed boat operator "called in the accident". When they called and why they decided not to assist was not mentioned.

What I do not understand is why they would "call" and not "help". 

At least now we will know the culprit will answer to the justice system.


----------



## seazar (Sep 20, 2014)

mousejam515 said:


> Last night started out as a good night with fishing with my buddy and his dad but turned very bad quickly. We were on our way back to the ramp, going under the 224 bridge when a lady said a guy was yelling for help out on the lake. We went to him and saw his mangled boat . He had been hit by a speed boat and thrown out of his boat. He told us his partner was still in the water. We quickly started serching and found him floating. My buddy was the first to jump in the water but we were unable to lift him into my boat. Other boats came and several also jumped in the water to help lift the man on to the swim deck of one of the boats. They started CPR and headed to Les marina. My buddys dad and I took the other victim and the wrecked boat into the marina ware we met the EMT.
> 
> I am not sure of the outcome of the situation at this time. There seemed to be a little bit of confusion as to whos jurisdiction we were in but there were possibly 4 different agency's on sight and odnr was dispatched from Cleveland.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlickerShad (Aug 6, 2014)

That story is really written wierd. It says "Officials say one person is dead and another person is dead after a boating accident on Berlin Lake."

Should that be "and another is injured"?


----------



## seazar (Sep 20, 2014)

A friend of mine just called me to let me know a past co-worker of ours was killed in the accident, his name is Brian Cuppett from Akron.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Prayers to the families of the victims. This is horrible and scares me. I have a 14' deep v with 9.9 and I love to fish Skeeter and would like to learn Berlin but with the crazy speed boaters, it's a little scary. Good job helping, you did more than a lot of people would.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Mousejam, you did what you could to help a fellow boater/fisherman. Don't second guess yourself. Great job!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

very sad! I fished berlin 3 yrs ago I will never go back!! only fish skeeter or erie.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Mousejam, it sounds to me like you did everything you could to help and kudos for doing so. That's terrible news and it's pretty normal to 2nd guess what you could have done differently after the fact. You guys went to the scene and assisted which is more than some would have done. Very sorry you had to be part of such a tragic scene. Berlin always has more than it's share of clueless pleasure boaters going way too fast on a crowded lake. I had a jet ski almost clip my trolling lines out there on Friday and have no idea what people are thinking when they see a boat at trolling speed with 2 rods sticking up in the air. The guy cut straight across my lines about 30 ft behind my boat! There is no shortage of idiots who do not belong on the water. God bless.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

First of all thanks for a good job. So many wouldn't today. What im hearing is the small boat that got hit may not have had lights. It was around midnight they said. If that's so may not be the speed boats fault. Depending if he was staying at the night time speed and just didnt see them. Also heard the speed boat got scared and ran and called for help. But nothing for sure last i checked. Just something to make others stop and think. And don't think all boats are visible at night. Many boaters in smaller boats seem to think their exempt. I have com up on boats in complete darkness before. On small lakes and Erie. Don't take a lot of speed to kill people. Just a wrong hit. Be safe out there.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mousejam, way to help out when the need presented itself. I think this might be a good time to bring up "the law of the sea". I don't know if it's officially on the books, but it's kind of "if it's not a law it ought to be". And that is, when you see someone in distress on the water you must render assistance! Like I said, I don't know if it's official, but that's how I was raised. 

In my lifetime my buddy and I have towed one dead guy in off the north end of Mosquito, and saved another guy on the verge of drowning who was swimming after a boat that came untied off the east breakwall at Conneaut.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some years ago my friend and I pulled a drunk teenager out of the water at Berlin back in the Bedell Rd. cove by the campgrounds. He tried to swim across the channel in his jeans, t-shirt and tennis shoes. He was with several other kids that swam across but they made it to shore. We heard him calling for help and there were no other boats in sight. He was so out of energy that it took everything we had to get him on board and back to the campground. He was probably 17-18 and drunk as a skunk. We tried to find his parents or someone who knew him with no luck. Just thankful we went fishing that day or he would have drowned.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

[QUOTE="viper1, post: 2015625, member: 446I ] What im hearing is the small boat that got hit may not have had lights. It was around midnight they said. If that's so may not be the speed boats fault.[/QUOTE]

The boat had lights ... they were on when i towed him in atleast


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Eagle Scout in action. Good job mouse.


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't think running on plane after dark is legal but we all do it anyways . Prayers for the family .


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

There is a 10 mph speed limit after dark on Berlin, and I believe the same applies to all state park lakes.

And please don't say everyone runs on plane after dark. I don't.

The shame of this story, other than the tragic death and injuries is, the fisherman involved in the accident were probably fishing that time of day to avoid the crazies that frequent Berlin. That is without a doubt the most dangerous lake from a boat traffic standpoint, that I have ever been on in Ohio.

And while a lot of it stems from pleasure boaters, and jet skis, it's not just them. Fisherman contribute to it as well. Be vigilant out there people. Think before you do, not after. If you're in a smaller slower boat, get out of the main areas of the lake at the first hint of it starting to get busy. Especially the area of the lake between 224 and the old railroad grade.

If you're trolling when the crazies come out. Stop trolling, or find a different part of the lake to troll in, and don't troll on your way to a different part of the lake. Get there as fast as you can, and then resume trolling.

If you don't realize the time of day, and it's very easy to lose track while fishing, and you get caught in a busy part of the lake in a small or slower boat, use a safe route to get back to where you launched. Don't just cut straight across the lake because it's the quickest way back. Think of it as a car going 25 mph on the expressway. You're just putting your life in danger and causing more danger for other boaters, when some of the crazies have to dodge you.

One thing I always wonder about when I read a thread where fisherman in smaller slower boats are complaining about other boaters is ....... were those people really out of the way and just had boats come up and buzz them? Or were they somewhere they had every right to be, but just shouldn't have been there at that time?

Don't run on plane in the dark. Don't run on plane in the fog. Just because you may have your running lights on, don't assume that you're being seen. I guess I'm just saying, we all need to use our heads. If not .. there will be more tragic stories being posted on this web site.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup 10mph at I think almost all lakes in NE Ohio. People just don't care and boating in the dark can be an adventure anywhere. I have seen people running full bore at night on Portage lakes thru the channels. In this case it's a tragedy. The people who caused the damage are cowards and need to be caught and prosecuted. For the record I also don't run after dark and my boat even has headlights.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> There is a 10 mph speed limit after dark on Berlin, and I believe the same applies to all state park lakes.
> 
> And please don't say everyone runs on plane after dark. I don't.
> 
> ...


Nicely said. Berlin is a mad house. Was there last weekend and you had a bunch of pleasure boaters out there and that area between 224 and railroad bridge was a mine field of boats anchored and fishing.......and I am not saying just on that giant sand bar......the fishermen were everywhere in that section of lake. I couldn't even run half throttle till I got past Mill Creek....I could have but didn't want to buzz by anyone in a smaller boat. 

I guess my point just shadows yours bassbme. This accident was a tragedy for sure and avoidable. Keep your heads on a swivel out there. 

And add me to the list of people who have never been on plane at night........EVER.......that is one of the stupidest things you could do.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Mousejam, way to help out when the need presented itself. I think this might be a good time to bring up "the law of the sea". I don't know if it's officially on the books, but it's kind of "if it's not a law it ought to be". And that is, when you see someone in distress on the water you must render assistance! Like I said, I don't know if it's official, but that's how I was raised.
> 
> In my lifetime my buddy and I have towed one dead guy in off the north end of Mosquito, and saved another guy on the verge of drowning who was swimming after a boat that came untied off the east breakwall at Conneaut.


I'm pretty sure that if someone has a distress flag out you have to stop.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Mousejam: good job in helping. You mention thinking about other things you could have done. Care to share your list and maybe one of us can learn a thing or or 2 and be in a better position to help if the need ever arises?


----------



## tommyboy (May 12, 2013)

All things said and done a family has lost someone to a very unfortunate accident.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

This story makes me sick. As I was strapping the boat down at Les's that afternoon, I talked with several groups of guys who were heading out and asking me how the fishing was. I may have been talking to the man who was killed. Not that it really matters, but it just gives me chills. Please be careful everyone.


----------



## tommyboy (May 12, 2013)

All Eyes said:


> This story makes me sick. As I was strapping the boat down at Les's that afternoon, I talked with several groups of guys who were heading out and asking me how the fishing was. I may have been talking to the man who was killed. Not that it really matters, but it just gives me chills. Please be careful everyone.


----------



## tommyboy (May 12, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

What a terrible story I am very sorry to hear this. I say 100s of times a year that you should have to have a license to operate a boat with classes just like a car. My thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## bassfishn (Jun 18, 2014)

mousejam515 said:


> Last night started out as a good night with fishing with my buddy and his dad but turned very bad quickly. We were on our way back to the ramp, going under the 224 bridge when a lady said a guy was yelling for help out on the lake. We went to him and saw his mangled boat . He had been hit by a speed boat and thrown out of his boat. He told us his partner was still in the water. We quickly started serching and found him floating. My buddy was the first to jump in the water but we were unable to lift him into my boat. Other boats came and several also jumped in the water to help lift the man on to the swim deck of one of the boats. They started CPR and headed to Les marina. My buddys dad and I took the other victim and the wrecked boat into the marina ware we met the EMT.
> 
> I am not sure of the outcome of the situation at this time. There seemed to be a little bit of confusion as to whos jurisdiction we were in but there were possibly 4 different agency's on sight and odnr was dispatched from Cleveland.
> 
> ...


----------



## bassfishn (Jun 18, 2014)

Good work ! Thank you for being there.


----------



## KPenny (Jul 31, 2014)

miked913 i agree about the license to operate a boat. In fact you do need a boaters safety card if you were born after January, 1st 1982. Unfortunately this is a simple test taken on-line without much teaching and no classroom time. You also only have to take the test once and you get a lifetime card with no expiration. 

So sorry to hear of a loss, thought and prayers are will all involved. Thank you Mousejam for doing the right thing and helping out!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

KPenny said:


> miked913 i agree about the license to operate a boat. In fact you do need a boaters safety card if you were born after January, 1st 1982. Unfortunately this is a simple test taken on-line without much teaching and no classroom time. You also only have to take the test once and you get a lifetime card with no expiration.
> 
> So sorry to hear of a loss, thought and prayers are will all involved. Thank you Mousejam for doing the right thing and helping out!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Another totally avoidable tragedy on our public waterways. So very sad.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

KPenny said:


> miked913 i agree about the license to operate a boat. In fact you do need a boaters safety card if you were born after January, 1st 1982. Unfortunately this is a simple test taken on-line without much teaching and no classroom time. You also only have to take the test once and you get a lifetime card with no expiration.
> 
> So sorry to hear of a loss, thought and prayers are will all involved. Thank you Mousejam for doing the right thing and helping out!


Years ago I worked a summer at a marina. We had people buying big expensive and powerful boats with no experience and most refused training. Several of those boats came back damaged. One came back on a flat bed after the owners ran it into a breakwall on Erie shearing the bow right off. several passenger's were injured, alcohol was a factor.
Remember people do not need a license or training to operate a high performance boat. Its scary and surprising that how small our lakes are that this doesn't happen more often.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

my sympathies for the man killed and his family, and kudos to you for helping.....I hope the speedboat driver is prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law....... now, my perspective--I work on a railroad bridge on the Maumee river, and 9 months of the year, I take a boat to get to work. I have taken 5000 or more trips back and forth to my job which is about a mile each way, in all kinds of conditions and circumstances in a 14 ft aluminum boat with a 15hp motor..... im saying all this because, first of all, there definitely needs to be boating classes for everyone that is going to use a boat--no exceptions...... you would not believe the idiots I see out here motoring around--I had a guy buzz me once on purpose while I was standing in my boat hooking the winch cable to it and much to my delight, the idiot crashed right into my bridge after he buzzed me, and I called the uscg and they took care of the moron haha...... that's just one example of many I could cite, hell I even had a lake freighter hit my bridge, so no one is exempt...... it takes good judgement to operate a boat, and that's something some people just don't have enough of......safety should be everyones top priority, we all want to go home to our families.......


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Most problems I see come from the people complaining. Planing a boat in the dark is just dumb and dangerous. Also them who want to anchor in a ski or speed zone. Lots of fishing on Berlin, and i never had to anchor were the speed boats are running. They make speed and no wake zones for good reason. In 62 years I only had real problem once. And at one time I fished it many years almost daily. I had a large then engine boat open up coming out of the bay where he was docked. And he almost swamped me. But the whole story is I was in a very small boat. And was traveling shore line. He was in the right area to do what he did. But I was entering a speed zone at an angle I was unaware of him and him me. Accidents do happen!! Lots of boat and water rules depends on both boats, one to yield the right away and the other to continue through. You want to see something amazing ask some of your buddies who why and when they have the right away. Most have no idea. Ask them which light green or red is on which side. And what they mean to boats approaching. I dont care if its a small lake or a large one. Most wont be able to answer unless they been boating for years. And how can any driver be safe when they don't know the rules. Crossing the wrong way at night on a boat you can see the lights can get you killed. And on Erie its even easier.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

I'm ok with the boating course but there is no substitute for common sense and/or common courtesy on the water. I've been hit with some nasty wakes from charter boats that could have slowed or altered course and they should be the best educated amoung us.
EB


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Dad just gave me the low-down on what happened. I guess my brother knows one of the guys that got hit. The guy fled the crash and his neighbor turned him in. U guys heard one guy died?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Im on lunch and cant read all the post


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I have tears and sadness for the Dead, Injured, and their Families. May GOD help everyone heal from this tragic loss.

This wreck was not an accident. I believe it was a crime of negligent manslaughter as the O.D.N.R. says a drunk ran these fishermen over.

Just another black eye for my home lake, and a BOAT JOCKEY killing fishermen at midnight. Maybe I need to tune baits on Berlin and get spoiled to lake Erie, have a snickers bar or pizza, and learn how to fish as some of my fellow O.G.F. members suggest....... DISGUSTING!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

The clown and coward who caused this horrible accident should be charged no different than if he killed and injured DWI by auto. There were many laws broken here DWI, speeding after cark, leaving the scene. I can't for the life of me understand how somebody drunk or not right or wrong could leave two men dying after causing the crash.
I still say the lakes and parks in our area are full of untrained, uneducated, foolish and careless people. Be careful out there. There are people who just refuse to follow the law. There is a post here on OGF where a fisherman talks about fishing an area lake.
He said they were so close to the other boats they received beers from them while they fished. There you go..be careful.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well been waiting before i form an opinion on it. I heard alcohol was involved but hasn't said which boat had it. Also haven't heard the full story as its still under investigation. I assume that to mean its not as cut and dry as some here seem to think. I heard that it was the guy who left that called 911 or arranged for it. Then others say it was some one else as if more then one call couldn't have been made. As far as leaving the scene happens all the time in wrecks of cars. Most times scared and shook up. Many return after calling for help. Could have been a young kid as many go out in boats. See groups of really young in boats at all times. Wonder what parents are thinking.
I do feel sorry for the ones hurt and dead and their family's. As well for the other family as well. Another reason their should be a test and a licence to run a boat. I don't care what your age. I see adults with less sense then the young ones. Some of the seniors should drive any thing. Just saying.
But i do think rumor mills and opinions should wait for the full story. As even the people helping in the rescue don't know. Got that first hand.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers to all involved in such a terrible tragedy. This night will Never be forgotten by those involved. Common sense should prevail especially on the water. I tell my sons " Boats do not have Brakes". I just hope that those responsible are held accountable for their actions. There are people who leave the scene of an accident to possibly avoid an OVI,DUI,thinking time will get them past being tested. Very sad indeed!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I am very saddened by this avoidable 'accident'. The sportsman that lost his life was my sons baseball coach for 7 years






and a fellow that I had the pleasure of his company fishing with me in my boat. He was a true sportsman and will be sadly missed by many. Raise your glass to Brian Cuppett as he was one of last good guys! I still cannot believe this has happened.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Just taked to my dad again. My brother talked to Bruce the other guy in the boat. He said, after the guy wrecked into them he came back cused them out then left um in the water. This pleasure boatin drunk needs to get the chair!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

The news said tonight that it was a local doctor/surgeon from NE Ohio


----------



## zook (Feb 23, 2015)

Paper today said they found the boat and tracked down the owner. No charges have been filed.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Buzzking said:


> I am very saddened by this avoidable 'accident'. The sportsman that lost his life was my sons baseball coach for 7 years
> View attachment 185783
> and a fellow that I had the pleasure of his company fishing with me in my boat. He was a true sportsman and will be sadly missed by many. Raise your glass to Brian Cuppett as he was one of last good guys! I still cannot believe this has happened.


So sorry to hear about you friend and the loss of one of the good guys. Hopefully the POS who caused this and left him to die will go away for a long time. 
It will not replace Brian but justice needs to be served.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

ballast said:


> Just talked to my dad again. My brother talked to Bruce the other guy in the boat. He said, after the guy wrecked into them he came back cussed them out then left um in the water. This pleasure boatin drunk needs to get the chair!


Thank You for the the info. Do You know if either men were members of O.G.F.? 

It just baffles me how a doctor with so many monetary blessings, public prestige, and wealth of intelligence could be so cruel! People of this stature are to be of higher accountability, higher morals, and an example for society. It is unfortunate most of this caliber believe they are above the law and all happiness on earth is here for them only. They are in a league way above me, BUT I am so glad I can look myself in a mirror. I do not want to be a member.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Good job. The fact that you even tried to help was a hell of a lot more than the driver of the boat involved in the accident did. To second guess yourself on that wouldn't be fair. Common courtesy on the lake is all boaters have, but there are too many out there that just don't have a clue. You have to stay aware of your surroundings at all times. I have had to start my engines and actually move to avoid being hit by boats that are trolling on Erie a number of times. People just don't seem to get it! Life/death are final.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

.news is reporting the speedboat driver is a dr. from y-town


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

WKBN-27 news is reporting 11/2 hours after the wreck doctor Boat Jocky was found at his lake home after his wife called the sheriff's dept. They say a breath test showed one of the boat operators were drunk according to the O.D.N.R. and This Horses A.. ran over the fishing boat. Dead men don't take breath tests do they ? They show a video and play some of the 911 calls on their web site. Google berlin lake boat accident and look for Yourself.

Anyone wanting to try and convince Me BERLIN LAKE IS NOT A BOAT JOCKY INFESTED MUD HOLE? Huh! GOOD LUCK WITH THAT.... AN ACE AN ACE, A SPADE A SPADE, AND A BOAT JOCKY A BOAT JOCKY! 

At least I have credibility. Unfortunately! 

Everyone, After memorial day my home lake will be a zoo. The speed boats, ski boats, water lice and high power fishing boats will keep the water stirred up brown.(All Mud) The lake will be too over crowded, Too Drunk, Too uncaring, Too fast and Too under patrolled for safety sake.

PLEASE BE CAREFUL ON BERLIN RESERVOIR? IT IS DEADLY...


----------



## Wildbrain (Jul 12, 2012)

chatterbox said:


> WKBN-27 news is reporting 11/2 hours after the wreck doctor Boat Jocky was found at his lake home after his wife called the sheriff's dept. They say a breath test showed one of the boat operators were drunk according to the O.D.N.R. and This Horses A.. ran over the fishing boat. Dead men don't take breath tests do they ? They show a video and play some of the 911 calls on their web site. Google berlin lake boat accident and look for Yourself.
> 
> Anyone wanting to try and convince Me BERLIN LAKE IS NOT A BOAT JOCKY INFESTED MUD HOLE? Huh! GOOD LUCK WITH THAT.... AN ACE AN ACE, A SPADE A SPADE, AND A BOAT JOCKY A BOAT JOCKY!
> 
> ...


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Joseph Yurich is the name of the boat driver and he is a general surgeon at St. Elizabeth hospital in Youngstown.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Joseph Yurich is the name of the boat driver and he is a general surgeon at St. Elizabeth hospital in Youngstown.


Yes, That's right.
My family is saddened by the heartbreak that will be felt by BOTH sides of this terrible/ preventable accident.
#1, The family & friends of a 'brother' sportsman, who was enjoying life on a warm spring night.
And the family & friends of a highly educated surgeon who made the largest mistake of HIS life.
(I have/had some special ties to Dr. Yurich's family, and have been cheering them on from afar,,, ONE terrible tragedy ruins so many lives.)


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Doboy is an intelligent man and absolutely right on all counts. Key words to get across to all of Us, terrible, preventable, tragedy!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm going to the funeral home this afternoon. Very sad today. The doctor is probably negotiating which white collar prison he'll go to. I really wish I was fishing.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

A tragic and sad accident, I did a little research, not defending the surgeon for his actions, the details I do not know.... but I did find out that he is an army reserve, did two stints in Iraq and seems like a decent human being that made a mistake, justice will be served and he will have to live with knowing he took a life and wounded a family for life.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Drinking and driving, reckless opp, speeding after dusk, all mistakes. Leaving the scene with men in the water is not my idea of a mistake. Sorry, but that's just messed up.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

chatterbox said:


> WKBN-27 news is reporting 11/2 hours after the wreck doctor Boat Jocky was found at his lake home after his wife called the sheriff's dept. They say a breath test showed one of the boat operators were drunk according to the O.D.N.R. and This Horses A.. ran over the fishing boat. Dead men don't take breath tests do they ? They show a video and play some of the 911 calls on their web site. Google berlin lake boat accident and look for Yourself.
> 
> Anyone wanting to try and convince Me BERLIN LAKE IS NOT A BOAT JOCKY INFESTED MUD HOLE? Huh! GOOD LUCK WITH THAT.... AN ACE AN ACE, A SPADE A SPADE, AND A BOAT JOCKY A BOAT JOCKY!
> 
> ...


I've been fishing Berlin for over 30 years and find it to be just about the same as many other high HP pleasure boat lake. Tappan and Pleasant Hill are two prime examples. They all have high traffic and some of the operators have no business behind the wheel of a watercraft capable of high speeds. It's unfortunate, but in some ways unavoidable. The rangers can only do so much out there. 
One of the reasons I like Berlin are the many coves and no wake areas that it has. Most of my fishing there (besides The Shoe and a couple of roadbeds) is done away from much of the traffic. Featureless lakes such as Mosquito are great for fishing, but lack the channels, cliffs, and back bays etc that make it what it is. 
Try not to get too discouraged my friend, and please be careful out there. I'm heading back in the am and hope to have a limit and gone by noon. The eyes are hungry! Go get em Brian!


----------



## kevin t (Apr 5, 2014)

Is there any update to what is going on with this investigation?


----------



## ToledoWalleye (Mar 1, 2014)

i too was wondering. i hope that this doesn't get swept under the rug


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Four years ago I was hit head on by an impaired driver. The State Trooper investigating told me toxicology reports could take up to six weeks to be returned because so many departments use the same lab. 

No doubt this wreck will probably bring some serious charges, impaired or not. A man is dead! I hope law enforcement does a thorough investigation and gets everything right so Do WE, Cheat EM, and How, don't have a leg to stand on. 

It is good to know people are watching the system to keep it honest. I am watching right along with You.


----------



## kevin t (Apr 5, 2014)

I was on Berlin twice in the last week and on the 224 bridge on both sides, in HUGE letter, "10mph speed limit after sunset and no alcohol permitted" plainly visible. It's a damn shame that people do this kind of crap. The authorities need to throw the book at this guy. Let's hope this doesn't just go away. Given the visibility of this accident, I doubt that will happen.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My friend and I used to jump off the RR bridge all the time back in the 90's. We would walk back and fish until we got hot or if the bite was slow we would jump and swim. There was always people doing it. Now when I see the "No Jumping" signs it makes me think back and also glad we didn't get hurt. That bridge doesn't look very high until you are ready to jump off of it.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Today I called the O.D.N.R. Watercraft Police. They informed me they were still waiting for the toxicology report. The investigation is still on going and results will be posted in the local news media.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> My friend and I used to jump off the RR bridge all the time back in the 90's. We would walk back and fish until we got hot or if the bite was slow we would jump and swim. There was always people doing it. Now when I see the "No Jumping" signs it makes me think back and also glad we didn't get hurt. That bridge doesn't look very high until you are ready to jump off of it.


I used to jump off that bridge all the time when we camped there when I was a kid. Will never forget how scared I was at that time. Being the youngest in group I always felt the need to impress so I went first.


----------



## ToledoWalleye (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update chatterbox.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

Since this is my original post about the accident I want to post my update here even though there is another thread going. 

Yesterday I was contacted by the division of watercraft investigator for my statement as the first responder to the accident. Apparently what ever law enforcement officers that me and my buddy gave our statements to the night of the accident , none of them felt the need to pass the information onto the Odnr. He said the investigation is coming to a end very shortly and the only missing information that they still needed was statements from me and my buddy and his dad, but he had no idea who we were or any way to contact us. Luckily my buddy and his dad went to the calling hours for the victim and gave him their number. Someone called to check on the progress of the investigation and found out that they were trying to get ahold of us and they remembered that my friend and his dad had came to the services. I was told that now they have all the information they need for the case and will be closing the investigation soon and it will be in the hands of the Mahoning County courts.

I am not really sure about all the process of the legal system but it has taken a while but they have all the accurate facts together to make a good case. I hope the rest of the process goes faster now so the families can get their justice and move on with their lives.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

mousejam515 said:


> ... Yesterday I was contacted by the division of watercraft investigator for my statement as the first responder to the accident. Apparently what ever law enforcement officers that me and my buddy gave our statements to the night of the accident , none of them felt the need to pass the information onto the Odnr. He said the investigation is coming to a end very shortly and the only missing information that they still needed was statements from me and my buddy and his dad, but he had no idea who we were or any way to contact us. Luckily my buddy and his dad went to the calling hours for the victim and gave him their number. Someone called to check on the progress of the investigation and found out that they were trying to get ahold of us and they remembered that my friend and his dad had came to the services. ...



And from you're original post:



mousejam515 said:


> ...I am not sure of the outcome of the situation at this time. There seemed to be a little bit of confusion as to whos jurisdiction we were in but there were possibly 4 different agency's on sight and odnr was dispatched from Cleveland. ...



Sounds like all responding investigators need reviewed and some possibly disciplined. How can your names and contact info not be included in one of the responding agency's reports? How can whichever agency was declared to have jurisdiction not request any and all information and reports from all agency's that initially responded? Sounds like someone seriously screwed up in this investigation.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

mousejam515 said:


> Apparently what ever law enforcement officers that me and my buddy gave our statements to the night of the accident , none of them felt the need to pass the information onto the Odnr. I was told that now they have all the information they need for the case and will be closing the investigation soon


Perhaps somebody with a legal background can weigh in here, but to me this sounds like the defendants attorneys filed a motion to suppress and the judge passed it. Read into that how you see fit. I find it hard to believe that witness statements were accidentally left out of a case with a fatality


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

sounds like MONEY TALKING. things happen when you got big bucks to confuse things.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> sounds like MONEY TALKING. things happen when you got big bucks to confuse things.


I think in the long run, if the facts are presented in the proper way with competent lawyer this person will be found guilty. I will say one person who know his profession feels he should be not guilty. I dont agree and hope that justice is served and that people learn from this tragic event.


----------



## ToledoWalleye (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.vindy.com/news/2015/sep/03/doctor-indicted-boat-collision-fatality/?mobile


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

mousejam515 said:


> Last night started out as a good night with fishing with my buddy and his dad but turned very bad quickly. We were on our way back to the ramp, going under the 224 bridge when a lady said a guy was yelling for help out on the lake. We went to him and saw his mangled boat . He had been hit by a speed boat and thrown out of his boat. He told us his partner was still in the water. We quickly started serching and found him floating. My buddy was the first to jump in the water but we were unable to lift him into my boat. Other boats came and several also jumped in the water to help lift the man on to the swim deck of one of the boats. They started CPR and headed to Les marina. My buddys dad and I took the other victim and the wrecked boat into the marina ware we met the EMT.
> 
> I am not sure of the outcome of the situation at this time. There seemed to be a little bit of confusion as to whos jurisdiction we were in but there were possibly 4 different agency's on sight and odnr was dispatched from Cleveland.
> 
> ...


You are the epitome of a man.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

ToledoWalleye said:


> http://www.vindy.com/news/2015/sep/03/doctor-indicted-boat-collision-fatality/?mobile


This is what I expected. My only surprised is he was not also charged with Leaving the Scene of an Accident.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Over the limit hit/skip leaving 2 men in the water with a fatality? Think I will just bite my tongue on this one.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

What a shame for that well educated young man to have thrown it all away by being a careless boat operator. It won't bring back Mr. Cuppett, but I think EVERYONE should take a boater safety course for our own good. And a lesson to all: be careful out there in the outdoors, cautious, courteous, and safe so we can all come home to our loved ones.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

There are still many boat jockies on Berlin. They all need stomped down by the law. I am going to start raising haites with law enforcement, and politicians. Enough is Enough. I am fed up with hind sight. If You are a boat jocky plan to have the law visit YOU! I AM CALLING THEM, NO QUARTER GIVEN!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

boaters safety coarse won,t stop drunks from operating boats. it was not a acident it was murder.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Local news reported that the culprit was a doctor, though they didn't say what kind and that he was legally drunk! Sad, really sad. Condolences to the family and praying, even now, for a speedy recovery for the victim or victims.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Local news reported that the culprit was a doctor, though they didn't say what kind and that he was legally drunk! Sad, really sad. Condolences to the family and praying, even now, for a speedy recovery for the victim or victims.


----------



## tommyboy (May 12, 2013)

I think he is s plastic surgeon at least that's what my Physical therapist told me


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Buzzking said:


> What a shame for that well educated young man to have thrown it all away by being a careless boat operator. It won't bring back Mr. Cuppett, but I think EVERYONE should take a boater safety course for our own good. And a lesson to all: be careful out there in the outdoors, cautious, courteous, and safe so we can all come home to our loved ones.


Buzzking, don't take this the wrong way, because I agree with the spirit of your post. Unfortunately boater safety courses aren't anti-stupidity courses, although we might all hope otherwise. A nice evening on the lake with your buds, a few too many adult beverages, and stupidity ensues! My BIL and I have had close calls with sailboaters in a regatta on Pymy for crying out loud! 

I honestly don't know what it is. My friends, my BIL, and I are hardly what you could call angels, but we're not devils either. We would never consider putting our own lives in danger on the water let alone someone else's. Maybe it's just an enhanced sense of self preservation that somehow transfers to our fellow men, 

And, in my opinion, leaving injured men in the water to drown is outright murder! I've had a few occasions to render assistance on the water and never hesitated to do so. It's the law of the sea. When you have an opportunity to help, you must! Had to haul a dead man and his buddy off the north end of Mosquito one time. 

At any rate, I hope they tack this guy's hide to the barn! But it's a sad, sad situation all the way around.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

So I have recently received an update on this. Apparently it has still not been resolved. I have received a subpoena to appear at Mahoning County Court on July 10 as a witness.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Takes forever for "justice" to be served these days!!! 

I just read yesterday of a guy being in jail for 10 years while awaiting trial! He can't afford bail, one judge retired mid trial, he had issues with one of his attorneys, and the prosecutor had a conflict of interest with an investigator that was a family member! 

It's not good for either side of the case to take this long!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope they fry his ass but the time its taken has lessened some of the shock and sting out of this tragedy. Hopefully the facts in the case put him away.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

It is sick and extremely sad that this man left the scene of his accident to let another man die. And just as bad that the law did not properly take your statements as a witness. I hope he pays for his crime. But I have completely lost faith in our judicial process and punishment.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, this happen over 2 years ago. "Justice delayed is justice denied."

We are watching and hoping justice is served for our dead fellow fisher. Good luck and keep us advised.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Want to learn more about how the justice system works? Look up John Gillard!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

money can talk.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Great job helping them out!!!
This is now burned into your memory and it will bother you for some time to come. I know from experience. Best we can do is educate ourselves and be prepared not only for ourselves, but for other boaters that may need assistance.
Knee mail to the friends and the family...and to you.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

ErieBoy75 said:


> Mousejam: good job in helping. You mention thinking about other things you could have done. Care to share your list and maybe one of us can learn a thing or or 2 and be in a better position to help if the need ever arises?


Well I never answered this question and now that I have been forced to think about this again I might as well give you a list. The first thing is that we were reluctant to even go over to the guy in the first place because there had been kids yelling for help throughout the night. The urgency of the woman on the bridge that told us to go look for the boat was really the only reason. But then when I herd the man yelling I could hear the difference that there was a problem. But there are a few things otherwise that I can think of. The first thing is that when we couldn't lift the man out of the water into my boat, Dustan jumped in. The water was cold, and he is a good swimmer. But once he got a hold of the unresponsive person he later told me that he was having trouble keeping both of them above water untill the other boats came. Being that it was my boat I should have gave him a life jacket to put on before he jumped in. The second thing is we only had one flashlight. Even though my boat has lights inside, we each should have had our own light. If it wasn't for having the light we might not have seen the boat and we never would have seen the man in the water. And the 3rd thing is about my boat. My motor runs less than reliable. I was not worried about going to the fishing spot and getting stuck because we could use the trolling motor to get back if need be. But trying to drive the sputtering boat to try and rescue someone was stressful, and my piloting skills definitely could use improvement. And finally I guess if it really is true that the Odnr never received my contact information from any of the other law enforcement on scene of the several that took my information and wrote down my boat numbers, after not hearing from anyone after several days, I should have called them myself.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

You just gave me an important lesson. Things only you could have learned the hard way but great job you did a lot most people wouldnot get involved


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

the trial was scheduled to start today. I have been excused from having to go to court to testify. Does anyone know if there is a website or something that we can follow the progress of the case?


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I saw they had it on wfmj on this evenings news check there web page I'm sure they will have all they know on it the guy didn't even show remorse in court room from what I saw


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

The judge threw out the possible DUI since the samples weren't refrigerated.

http://www.wfmj.com/story/35629186/hearing-held-for-poland-doctor-charged-in-fatal-boating-crash


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Sad, so very sad that boating fun can be so dangerous and deadly. I hate to say it but some of the problems (not this one) but others could happen by our own fishermen. Time after time when launching in the dark before dawn, especially at Mosquito so many boats leave the ramp unlit. I see it all the time..! Is DOW ever there making a presence,? NO never.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Misdirection said:


> The judge threw out the possible DUI since the samples weren't refrigerated.
> 
> http://www.wfmj.com/story/35629186/hearing-held-for-poland-doctor-charged-in-fatal-boating-crash


Wow so some dolts incompetence to correctly handle the samples will get him off the OVI charge? I guess with no samples even the officers knowing he was drunk mean nothing. How sad.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

mousejam515 said:


> Well I never answered this question and now that I have been forced to think about this again I might as well give you a list. The first thing is that we were reluctant to even go over to the guy in the first place because there had been kids yelling for help throughout the night. The urgency of the woman on the bridge that told us to go look for the boat was really the only reason. But then when I herd the man yelling I could hear the difference that there was a problem. But there are a few things otherwise that I can think of. The first thing is that when we couldn't lift the man out of the water into my boat, Dustan jumped in. The water was cold, and he is a good swimmer. But once he got a hold of the unresponsive person he later told me that he was having trouble keeping both of them above water untill the other boats came. Being that it was my boat I should have gave him a life jacket to put on before he jumped in. The second thing is we only had one flashlight. Even though my boat has lights inside, we each should have had our own light. If it wasn't for having the light we might not have seen the boat and we never would have seen the man in the water. And the 3rd thing is about my boat. My motor runs less than reliable.


This might be the most valuable post on OGF right now. Thank you for your blunt honesty and for sharing your experience with us. 

You may have saved yet another life with those lessons learned.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

see the family settled out of court, this is going to end up with a slap on the hand . and some public service. money does talk.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Today's Vindicator said the trial had already started and it would be decided by a judge not a jury. maybe settled...vindy is usually late with info.
EB


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

bountyhunter said:


> see the family settled out of court, this is going to end up with a slap on the hand . and some public service. money does talk.


Money talks when it has the ability to. The Prosecutor would normally want to hang the Doctor for his actions but the Judge always wants a rapid resolution satisfactory to all parties in these issues. The primary victims family has been monetarily satisfied out of court, and the secondary victim will soon be paid as well. The key evidence that could prove negligence has been compromised and can no longer be considered so now this becomes an accident, legally. Given all the circumstances, and the Judge aware that the victims family has received a settlement, I agree that this trial might be quick and the penalty light given the fact a life was lost. This is how our legal system works, like it or not, it is the best in the world. 

The likelihood of a repeat act by the Doctor is probably zero and society might be actually better served if his medical talents were not locked up behind bars. He may well save dozens of other lives in the future in his career. I'm not defending him, I hate this irresponsible bastard too but it could have been anyone from any walk of life that night and the victims family is fortunate, if that word could possibly apply here, that a wealthy doctor committed this cowardly and irresponsible act as opposed to a janitor.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

A life was taken, someone is dead. I do not care whatever a high price lawyer will try to call it. Enforce the law. 
If justice were blind she wouldn't care about anyone's income or see dollar bills.
Not an accident when he committed the crime and fled to leave the victim(s) to die. As a medical profession he was bound to render assistance not flee individuals needing aid. Take his medical license and throw him in prison with Bubba.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Very suspicious that the sample was not properly handled. I would not be surprised if someone got a little something to see that it was not. Money talks. This guy left those guys to die and is able to buy his way out of it. Don't let anyone tell you we are all equal.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I hope that the judge remembers what happen and that the good doctor left the scene and offered no assistance. His actions took a life and he deserves to spend time behind bars.


----------



## 56-johnson (Feb 25, 2013)

mousejam515 said:


> So I have recently received an update on this. Apparently it has still not been resolved. I have received a subpoena to appear at Mahoning County Court on July 10 as a witness.


Thank you for pulling my brother out of the water on that night


----------



## 56-johnson (Feb 25, 2013)

mousejam515 said:


> the trial was scheduled to start today. I have been excused from having to go to court to testify. Does anyone know if there is a website or something that we can follow the progress of the case?


Lawnewz.com


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

56-johnson said:


> Lawnewz.com


I know a brother of one of the men. Not sure who 56-johnson is but hope you find comfort in knowing that so many people haven't forgot and do truly care. Hope you and both families are finding peace.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Very suspicious that the sample was not properly handled. I would not be surprised if someone got a little something to see that it was not. Money talks. This guy left those guys to die and is able to buy his way out of it. Don't let anyone tell you we are all equal.


Everything you say here is wrong. I hope the Doctor gets the most severe punishment that the law allows, but there is nothing anywhere in this sad story that can support this crap. There is no indication that anyone in law enforcement would commit such a foolish act. We are way more equal than people that are full of excuses for failing in life are willing to admit.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Definitely no accident. Drunk or not, the guy was going too fast in a speedboat at night. That is negligence right there. Then, leaving the scene and not offering assistance is twice as bad. Him being a doctor too, who could have offered medical help, is 3 times as bad! He needs to do some time in jail.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Back to the "forgot to refrigerate the urine and blood samples" issue. There has to be more than incompetence here. Refrigerating those sample is standard operating procedure. Not something that is easily forgotten. That needs to be investigated and the person responsible held accountable. That little mistake makes this trial a lot more difficult because it is the loss of important evidence.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Way to help out. I quit going to Berlin years ago due to irresponsible boaters.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Today the physicians friend testified that they had dinner & drinks near Berlin and had drinks afterwards. That should help establish that alcohol was involved.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Misdirection said:


> Today the physicians friend testified that they had dinner & drinks near Berlin and had drinks afterwards. That should help establish that alcohol was involved.


Will be interesting to know if they have any security video from where they ate dinner/drinks (if at a restaurant) to collaborate that testimony.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Will be interesting to know if they have any security video from where they ate dinner/drinks (if at a restaurant) to collaborate that testimony.


Or if they paid with a credit card and have a detailed receipt of the drinks ordered.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

56-johnson said:


> Lawnewz.com


Thanks for posting this. My buddy just sent me that same link today and i watched some of the trial videos. i also found http://ecourts.mahoningcountyoh.gov...N0aFc91TkAtH19XCg-1*fJVbvvLsvhfyEiLnan5ZGivvg that has all of the records until now.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

The doctor claims the following:

He was not drunk.

He thought he hit a rock.

He was only going 25 mph.

He thought his boat was sinking which is why he continued to speed after the fact.

-- Bull crap --

His wife called 911 and said her "husband was on his way home and hit a fishing boat". How would she know that?

Witnesses claim he yelled at the victims, one said he told the survivor to throw his buddy a life jacket. Throw a jacket to a rock?

25 mph is %150 faster than the legal speed limit at night.

Negligent Homicide...period.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

DNA consistent with the deceased was found on the hull of the physicians boat. Hopefully justice will be served.

http://www.vindy.com/news/2017/jul/13/yurich-trial-dr-yurich-trial-examines-physical-evi/?mobile


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

[QUOTE="louisvillefisherman, post: 2342213, member: 34979
Negligent Homicide...period.[/QUOTE]

Involuntary manslaughter would be the applicable verdict but, unfortunately, I don't believe he will even see that.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

This whole episode speaks volumes............. It turns my stomach. --Tim


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

It's amazing how people change when they are afraid of going to prison. They're will to lie in court and try to minimize what their actions were that night to put themselves in a better light. 

Getting hit at 25 mph is not bad if you're in a car, but unprotected on a boat is a whole different story!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

If you look at a streetview map of the good docs house you can see his red and white Bayliner parked in the driveway.

I wonder whether that was the murder weapon or he bought a new boat since the incident.


http://ecourts.mahoningcountyoh.gov...IPFQGQEvaM9qAVnKP7Y1WFIHxhk0e4Ms46RffOfGVsPHA


https://www.google.com/maps/@41.007...4!1sa7kJQtq7IEzFmmtDuGTwWw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

It's because he's got money, its amazing what ppl get away with.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I know he recently sold his Berlin house. The funds (if there was any equity) likely went to the civil settlement.

The street view date on the Youngstown was 2011. Looks like the same boat. He kept it docked at his Berlin home when they stayed there.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Both sides made closing statements today and the judge will be issuing his ruling tomorrow morning. (this is a bench trial and not a jury trial, judge decides guilt or not)


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

They can toss out the alcohol factor without clear proof. They can dismiss witness testimony for the same reason, but the fact remains that the man is guilty of leaving the scene of a fatal accident with men in the water. And well past dusk (wake hours) on top of it. No matter how a lawyer tries to spin it, that alone is all you need to know IMO. It will be interesting to hear the decision.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Heard the verdict just have no words now prayers to family


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

and the verdict?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Not guilty of aggravated vehicular homicide, not guilty of aggravated vehicular assault, not guilty of OVI.

Guilty of the lesser charge of vehicular homicide and leaving the scene of an accident.

http://wkbn.com/2017/07/19/verdict-expected-in-fatal-berlin-boat-crash-case/


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

This thing stinks to high heaven. No other way to put it. If justice is blind both her hands were wide open on this case.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

there is always the wrongful death suit. I don"t think the judge makes this decision.
It wont bring the guy back but would hurt the @%*&xx^. I would gladly contribute to the family to peruse the law suite.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

waterfox said:


> there is always the wrongful death suit. I don"t think the judge makes this decision.
> It wont bring the guy back but would hurt the @%*&xx^. I would gladly contribute to the family to peruse the law suite.


I believe both families have already settled with the drunk.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> I believe both families have already settled with the drunk.


I'm no lawyer, but I find it odd that a civil suit settlement was reached before the outcome of the criminal trial. I understand that a judge, and not a jury, rendered the decision in the criminal suit, but might not a prior result influence that decision?

Of course, this verdict has been a long time coming!


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

so according to the boat crash expert, if your out night fishing on your boat, don't use a lantern and if you hear a speed boat barreling down on you reel in your rods,pull up your anchors and get the hell out of the way or it could be your own fault if you get hit.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Timjim said:


> so according to the boat crash expert, if your out night fishing on your boat, don't use a lantern and if you hear a speed boat barreling down on you reel in your rods,pull up your anchors and get the hell out of the way or it could be your own fault if you get hit.


Some expert.....Probably found him on a barstool......


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Timjim said:


> so according to the boat crash expert, if your out night fishing on your boat, don't use a lantern and if you hear a speed boat barreling down on you reel in your rods,pull up your anchors and get the hell out of the way or it could be your own fault if you get hit.


Yes, that is what the defense "expert" testified to. However, during cross examination the State prosecutor forced the witness to concede that ultimately it is the responsibility of the operator to not hit the boat. The local press made a big deal about the so called experts statement but made zero mention of the fact that it was immediately discounted as being bogus. In fact, this defense witness was absolutely awful and had his lunch handed to him several times by the feisty prosecutor.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow. It's hard to believe this guy is facing so little jail time. Drunk or not, going fast in a speedboat at night is negligent. Just like if someone was going 100 mph on the freeway. He was breaking a law when he hit the other boat! He knew exactly what he hit too! 

Then, trying to bring up some BS PTSD stuff from being a surgeon in Iraq! He's just making up stories to make himself sound like a victim. 

If he doesn't get any jail time, I'll be ready to march over to that courthouse with my protest sign!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Yes, that is what the defense "expert" testified to. However, during cross examination the State prosecutor forced the witness to concede that ultimately it is the responsibility of the operator to not hit the boat. The local press made a big deal about the so called experts statement but made zero mention of the fact that it was immediately discounted as being bogus. In fact, this defense witness was absolutely awful and had his lunch handed to him several times by the feisty prosecutor.


That's no boat crash expert, that's a paid liar!!!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I haven't read in detail on how this tragedy happened but if the fisherman who was killed was dark with no all around light to be seen this could possibly swing the case to a lower count. I see this happen (dark and no light) a lot.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

bdawg said:


> That's no boat crash expert, that's a paid liar!!!


This guy never even visited the accident scene yet acted as if he knew the area to a point where he was using this imaginary knowledge to draw certain conclusions. So on cross the prosecutor asked him, after several misstatements, if he had even been to the scene in order to generate the report that he submitted as evidence and he said NO! She then asks "when was the first time you visited the scene"? He replies, "I stopped by yesterday on my way in to town".

They had to go all the way to the Carolinas to find this goofball.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> I haven't read in detail on how this tragedy happened but if the fisherman who was killed was dark with no all around light to be seen this could possibly swing the case to a lower count. I see this happen (dark and no light) a lot.


Several witnesses (including a member of OGF?) testified that they saw lights on the fishing boat. They also had a lantern lit. The State brought in a forensics expert to testify that they tested the lights and found evidence that the all around light and nav light were in fact illuminated at the time of the crash.

They were on.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The guy is smart enough to be a doctor, yet testified that he thought he hit a rock and was heading to the ramp before his boat took on water. That BS story would insult the intelligence of a 3rd grader. 
What, no sights or sounds of hitting an aluminum boat with lights? No men or gear thrown in the water doc? Were you asleep or just waisted?


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Shortly after the crash the doctor calls his friend of who's dock he had just left. The friend testified that the doc told him he hit something and it was bad.

When the doc was put on the stand they asked him what the call to the friend was about and the doctors version was along the line of:

"I heard a large explosion out on the lake and called to ask my friend if he heard it "

Talk about being far removed from the reality of his actions. All this guy did was blame everyone else. From the moment he hit that boat he yelled at them for being on the water all the way to his own trial where he pays some guy to say that it was the victims fault for not starting the motor, pulling the anchor and moving out of the way of the speeding drunk.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

It sucks, but any attorney will tell you the courts aren't about the truth.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

A


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for all the updates and links to this important matter.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

mousejam515 said:


> Well I never answered this question and now that I have been forced to think about this again I might as well give you a list. The first thing is that we were reluctant to even go over to the guy in the first place because there had been kids yelling for help throughout the night. The urgency of the woman on the bridge that told us to go look for the boat was really the only reason. But then when I herd the man yelling I could hear the difference that there was a problem. But there are a few things otherwise that I can think of. The first thing is that when we couldn't lift the man out of the water into my boat, Dustan jumped in. The water was cold, and he is a good swimmer. But once he got a hold of the unresponsive person he later told me that he was having trouble keeping both of them above water untill the other boats came. Being that it was my boat I should have gave him a life jacket to put on before he jumped in. The second thing is we only had one flashlight. Even though my boat has lights inside, we each should have had our own light. If it wasn't for having the light we might not have seen the boat and we never would have seen the man in the water. And the 3rd thing is about my boat. My motor runs less than reliable. I was not worried about going to the fishing spot and getting stuck because we could use the trolling motor to get back if need be. But trying to drive the sputtering boat to try and rescue someone was stressful, and my piloting skills definitely could use improvement. And finally I guess if it really is true that the Odnr never received my contact information from any of the other law enforcement on scene of the several that took my information and wrote down my boat numbers, after not hearing from anyone after several days, I should have called them myself.


Mousejam, you did a great job, don't denigrate yourself. You did the best you could considering many people would not want to get involved. Its hero stuff and may God continue to bless you all with continued safety. Don't stop pressing for answers, there banking on no one caring.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

mkalink said:


> It sucks, but any attorney will tell you the courts aren't about the truth.


Sadly, this is very true.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

10 days is what the judge gave Yurich...10 days for recklessly killing a man and leaving his buddy for dead.

This judge tried to say that we will think he got special treatment for being a doctor yet in the same breath said if he can save 1 life while out of jail it would be worth the lack of prison time.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

louisvillefisherman said:


> 10 days is what the judge gave Yurich...10 days for recklessly killing a man and leaving his buddy for dead.
> 
> This judge tried to say that we will think he got special treatment for being a doctor yet in the same breath said if he can save 1 life while out of jail it would be worth the lack of prison time.


That's horrible!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

NoWake said:


> I don't think running on plane after dark is legal but we all do it anyways . Prayers for the family .


How dare you say "We all do it". I don't and neither do any other boaters who care about another human life.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Mickey said:


> How dare you say "We all do it". I don't and neither do any other boaters who care about another human life.


x2


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

louisvillefisherman said:


> 10 days is what the judge gave Yurich...10 days for recklessly killing a man and leaving his buddy for dead.
> 
> This judge tried to say that we will think he got special treatment for being a doctor yet in the same breath said if he can save 1 life while out of jail it would be worth the lack of prison time.


We have enough doctors in this area. We don't need him!!! He didn't follow the oath he took when he got his license!!! Less jail time just because of the job he has? That's ridiculous!!! I'll bet the state licensing board lets him off easy too!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Mickey said:


> How dare you say "We all do it". I don't and neither do any other boaters who care about another human life.


 Actually the law doesn't say dark it says sunset to sunrise,and I also take major offense to someone saying "we all do it" no we don't!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

An excerpt from criminal.findlaw.com which states the following
*Penalties and Sentencing at the Federal and State Levels*

The base sentence for involuntary manslaughter under federal sentencing guidelines is a 10 to 16 month prison sentence, which increases if the crime was committed through an act of reckless conduct. The minimum sentence for involuntary manslaughter committed with an automobile is higher still, although judges may use a certain amount discretion in those cases.

The base sentence is 10-16 months with added time for recklessness, but the doc gets 10 DAYS. It's pretty obvious that money is still king. This judge is probably out car shopping as we speak. It really burns me up!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

An excerpt from criminal.findlaw.com which states the following
*Penalties and Sentencing at the Federal and State Levels*

The base sentence for involuntary manslaughter under federal sentencing guidelines is a 10 to 16 month prison sentence, which increases if the crime was committed through an act of reckless conduct. The minimum sentence for involuntary manslaughter committed with an automobile is higher still, although judges may use a certain amount discretion in those cases.

The base sentence is 10-16 months with added time for recklessness, but the doc gets 10 DAYS. It's pretty obvious that money is still king. This judge is probably out car shopping as we speak. It really burns me up!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Saving a life is more important than taking a life, under any circumstance. The "Word" says that their is no greater love than when one lays down their life for another! But He also says that "thou shalt not kill (murder)". WE are the ones who come up with all of these conditions where taking a life is acceptable, e.g., self-defense, war, kill or be killed, and, of course, by accident. The question is, and still remains, is whether or not this incident was truly an accident? Hard to believe, since he left the scene and there was no way to reliably test for drugs or alcohol. Its even harder to believe that he thought he had hit a rock or some debris in the water. The impact must have been horrific!
Having said this, I would like to think that the family had a fair say in what transpired in court and the perpetrator got his just due, but we all know better. The fact that this guy is doctor and can save a lives is of no consequence! A family member is gone forever and another was seriously injured! How much is a human life worth? Apparently, not very much if all the other guy got was a few months! Sad, very sad indeed. Pray for everyone involved in this tragedy, especially for the family of the deceased and remember, think not that the guilty shall go free, vengeance is mine sayeth the Lord and I will repay!


----------

